
Trump Comes Out Against Bitcoin, Libra, and Other "Unregulated Crypto Assets" - _pius
https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/1149472282584072192
======
6thaccount2
This seems somewhat ironic to me. If what everyone assumes (that he's used
many tax shelters and loop holes to avoid paying significant taxes) is true,
it would be pretty hypocritical.

------
nas
Gee, I wonder if this tweet is in any way connected to his previous one about
weakening the USD to match the (alleged) currency manipulations of the Euro
and China?

Please hang on to those US dollars. They are very solid, strong and stable. If
the S&P 500 hits all time highs, its certainly because everyone is getting so
rich, and not because we are inflating the currency. ;-P

------
r00tanon
I get a vicarious sense of irony when hearing Donald Trump talk about the need
to avoid bank fraud.

